
Twitter co-founder: We'll have made it when you shut up about us - zaveri
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10256113-36.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=TheSocial
======
noss
Microblogging will have made it when we dont have to depend on a single
centralized provider to work. The system needs to be naturally distributed and
handle partial failure, everything similar to email.

~~~
moe
Google wave.

------
philwelch
That's one possibility. The other possibility: when we all shut up about
Twitter, it won't because it's become an unconscious tool. It'll be because
it's a long forgotten fad.

------
ErrantX
The article title is a bit misleading: because it suggests a naive thought
process (because Twitter _depends_ on buzz for it's value).

But the actual point he makes is very valid: which is that when Twitter
becomes an unconcious tool then it will have "made it" (w/e that means).

